# 1989 Maxima Radiator Replacement??



## shot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hello to all and thanks in advance for your comments and assistance. * 

I'm about to do a radiator replacement on a 
1989 Maxima 6-cyl/automatic.

I've done six or seven radiator jobs before, but they were all on older Volvos with no electric fans or sensors, just two simple hoses and a few brackets. 

So, before I start the most complex radiator job I have ever tried, does anyone have instructions? Or common problems to avoid? Are there any weak connections or common mistakes I need to know about???

What about special tools? I have all the basic tools....will I need anything special?

Looking down into the car, it looks like I can handle this job, but I figured I ask some people who know Nissans better than me before I started.....

Images of the job in progress? Links to step by step repairs?
Any info you have would be most welcome. 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, 
shot


----------



## bdg (Jan 9, 2006)

*It's not too difficult*

Shot,
I replaced the radiator in my 1993 GXE a year or so ago and it really wasn't hard at all. Once you unbolt the electric fan assembly (I think it's only 4 bolts) and pull it up out, it's simple. Just four hoses (2 for cooland, 2 for auto trans cooler) and the top bracket holding the radiator in at the top and it's out. New one just drops right in. You may need to remove the large plastic air pipe leading from the air filter box to the throttle body to get better access to the fan assembly, but that is easy to do also. Just a big clamp at each end of the pipe. 

Sorry, I didn't take pics because it was so simple.
Send me an email if you have any trouble.


----------



## shot (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey BDG, 
Thanks so much for the confidence boosting reply!


*OTHER COMMENTS or links are still welcome...........thanks to everyone. * 

-shot-


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

shot said:


> Hey BDG,
> Thanks so much for the confidence boosting reply!
> 
> 
> ...


10mm socket, ratchet; unplug electric stuff, drain and disconnect two hoses, lift.


----------



## shot (Jan 9, 2006)

nismosleeper said:


> 10mm socket, ratchet; unplug electric stuff, drain and disconnect two hoses, lift.


OK, removal seems easy..... thanks nismosleeper. :thumbup: 

What about post-installation issues?

For example, can an air pocket get into the coolant system as the new radiator is being installed? 

After the installation is complete, do you have to run the car to pressurize the system and take another step to properly purge the air from the system to achieve proper coolant flow thru the radiator?

Thanks again!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

shot said:


> OK, removal seems easy..... thanks nismosleeper. :thumbup:
> 
> What about post-installation issues?
> 
> ...


Jack it up in the air a bit,add antifreeze, run the car, add antifreeze, repeat as needed.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> Jack it up in the air a bit,add antifreeze, run the car, add antifreeze, repeat as needed.


a bit?
try 39 f-in' inches according to the TSB


----------



## bdg (Jan 9, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> a bit?
> try 39 f-in' inches according to the TSB


Shot,
FWIW I didn't jack my car up at all when I filled the system after installing my new radiator. I didn't even know there was a TSB on the subject. I just did it the old fashioned way: 
1. Took off the cap, 
2. Filled the radiator full with a 50/50 mix of coolant and distilled water, 
3. Once full, I squeezed the upper and lower hoses to draw coolant into the engine and refilled the radiator. 
4. Once I got as much coolant into the system at it would take this way, I turned on the car (still leaving the rad cap off) and added more coolant little by little as the level dropped. 
5. I kept this up until the engine warmed up and then added more once the thermostat opened. 
6. Once I had added all I could, I shut off the car, put the cap on the radiator, and let it cool down. 

That's it. Oh, I did clean all of the old crud out of the coolant overflow tank first so that when new coolant vented into it the old stuff wouldn't contaminate it. 

I've had no problems since I did it. Good luck.


----------

